# FOR SALE - B13 Clear Aftermarket Tail Lights



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Originally produced from a small company out of Hawaii which burnt down many years back. These rare B13 tail lights are a nice addition to your exterior of your B13 Sentra. Used once to test fit. Been sitting under my bed for 4yrs.

$250 OBO

Email - Travis @ [email protected]


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nissan Sentra B13 Clear Tail Lights:eBay Motors (item 190337486107 end time Oct-04-09 17:48:30 PDT)


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

TH... said:


> Nissan Sentra B13 Clear Tail Lights:eBay Motors (item 190337486107 end time Oct-04-09 17:48:30 PDT)


lol...Nissknack I believe.:thumbdwn:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

dezi said:


> where you find your pulleys?


Unorthodox Racing

But I went to the site and it doesn't seem like they sell them anymore. But I'd contact them. 

As for where I got the Clear Lights it was NisKnacks I believe.


----------



## ODwyerPW (Sep 25, 2009)

I see clears on Tsuru (B13 sentras) here in Guaymas, Sonora, Mexico all of the time. So they must be had cheaper than that, as Mexicans driving Tsurus cannot afford $3000 pesos ($250usd) for tail lights.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Thats great and all but I can't seem to find any online anywhere that are currently being sold.

So..

If you're interested in make a offer...


----------



## ODwyerPW (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry. i didn't realize it was a for sale post...wasnt' trying to disrespect it....thought you were asking about continued availability... my bad.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

It's ok.

It's a older Sentra and a old style mod (clear lights) but some people out their IE kid hopefully is looking for just this pair.. Their in great condition and I'm just trying to pass them to another Nissan lover.

I miss my B13 so much.

Thanks though, no problems.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Still forsale


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

TH... said:


> Still forsale


Hard to believe no one in J'ville would want these...Especially with the Mandarin preppy's hahaha


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Anyone anywhere.. there packed and ready to be shipped.


200$


----------



## SRpower20 (Jun 16, 2008)

were sre you located and shipping is...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Shipping is included - Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

STILL FORSALE SHIPPING INCLUDED MAKE A OFFER


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

do you also have the clear side markers?


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

sentra727 said:


> do you also have the clear side markers?


no.. but I've heard the older Mazda Miata has very similar side marker lights.

STILL FORSALE OBO


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

sentra727 said:


> do you also have the clear side markers?


 i've got two sidemarkers (clear) if you want $20 + shipping


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

still for sale


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

well, i thought of making my light lenses clear all around and i would have but there's only one problem. who can tell me where can i buy a clear lense for my spoiler break light which is red?


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

sentra727 said:


> well, i thought of making my light lenses clear all around and i would have but there's only one problem. who can tell me where can i buy a clear lense for my spoiler break light which is red?


Home Depot.. or Lowes.. fabricate your own.

Do you want to buy the clear rear lights?


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

well, these past few days havent been good for me. unfortunately im now low on funds. not sure how much it would cost to fabricate my own lense or if i wanna go through all that if ever. and i dont know when i will recover financially. i wont be able to purchase any fancy stuff for my car for a while. sorry.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Item is still forsale


----------



## yes-SER (Oct 24, 2009)

b13pnoysentra said:


> i've got two sidemarkers (clear) if you want $20 + shipping


Let me know if you still got it, im interested...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

THE CLEAR REAR TAIL LIGHTS ARE STILL FOR SALE... PHOTO ON FIRST PAGE.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

S T I L L FOR S A L E


----------

